# Flint Michigan Bottle Show. Sunday MARCH 22 nd.



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2022)

Good Show. My Flyer not the best so heres a ebay link. LEON.









						MAR 20, 2022 FLINT Michigan MICH. MI. Antique BOTTLE Jar Show flyer BEER Soda    | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MAR 20, 2022 FLINT Michigan MICH. MI. Antique BOTTLE Jar Show flyer BEER Soda   at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 13, 2022)

OOOPPPS, Posting is supposed to say MARCH 20th, not 22nd.


----------



## Quilt Lady (Dec 16, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> OOOPPPS, Posting is supposed to say MARCH 20th, not 22nd.


When will it be in 2023?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 16, 2022)

Don't know yet, probably a similar time. I'll let you know. LEON.

P.S. There was a recent Detroit Bottle show a few weeks back.


----------

